# Soprod A-10 Movement



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Now that I had one of the finest watches around (for a week)  S.U.F. Komentaja I would love to know where I could find the movement that was housed inside in more wearable watch? I love the looks of Komentaja (I wouldn't have ordered one if I didn't, new too) and it's simply a stunning watch, but I had one huge issue with it, it simply didn't look good on my wrist. So instead of flipping it I returned it to Sarpaneva pretty much unworn. It does have one of the nicest clean lines and military feel to it, but it looked ridiculous on me mainly because of large numerals, case shape and size combined, any of those alone would have been fine but all in one watch..

But I did fall in love, to the movement inside. It's Soprod A-10, all Swiss movement. Soprod as far as I know makes customized ETA movements, either with fine details and finishing or what ever the company ordering movements wants. It looks amazing and it was super smooth to hand wind (much more so then any of the 2824 ETAs I've had around). Now which watches have that movement inside? And at what pricepoint? I'm ok spending what I've spent on Komentaja so anything below 1,5K euros is fine. Bauhaus design cues more then welcome and I don't want anything fancy this time  (oh I'm still on look out for silver watches, so if these two could combine in a single watch I would be in heaven).

And I would love to hear other peoples experiences of this movement too, it doesn't seem to be too common which is bit odd.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

So no-one has any experience with this movement? As far as I know, it's currently used by Piguet, Ball and many boutique makers of Europe. Maybe I have way too small budget of getting anything else then Sarpaneva, and most of watches around with this movement are way too "fancy" for me anyway


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No, no experience sorry....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No experience from me either ... :sadwalk:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I feel kind of bad now, since I found out that Orange is offering A-10 in the next releases (which I didn't know before hand) so asking this kind of questions might be thought as marketing (since I'm known of knowing Dan personally and beeing a satisfied customer for some time now, but I'm not on that close loop to know releases before hand). My bad, I didn't know but I do know where I might order one and about half my budget too (unless you give me good suggestions on other makers). Orange Watch Company seems to offer upcoming 9411 and 5517-release II with A-10 movements as well and the price seems right. I did know that Dan had one A-10 at his hands to test out but I didn't have a clue that he planned releasing watches with that movement.

On my quest to find A-10 movemented watches I pretty much found only European boutique makers and Ball so althou Soprod seems to be highly valued and makes pretty expensive movements there doesn't seem to be many watchmakers using their movements. A-10 won my heart, I'll let you all know details of it's performance when I get one watch with it to handle for long enough time to tell anything about it. I'm still open for suggestions thou and I would love to hear actual experiences with watches with this movement inside.


----------

